# Monsters of California: Blink-182-Frontmann macht Sci-Fi-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Monsters of California: Blink-182-Frontmann macht Sci-Fi-Film* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## derneuemann (16. Mai 2022)

Mehr Komödie als etwas anderes, wie es aussieht. Aber mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## SimonG (16. Mai 2022)

Schau an, der Typ der bei Blink-182 rausgeflogen ist - zwei mal.


----------

